# Canada to NZ



## Jefforiah (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello, I want to hear from families who have relocated from Canada to New Zealand. I am interested to hear about the process. I am a 29 y/o tourism and hospitality professional with over 10 years in the hotel business. My wife is an LPN and we have 2 kids ages 4 and 1. I travelled to NZ 5 years ago and had an incredible experience. I didn't want to leave. My wife and I want to try living in different part of the world and expose our kids to a unique way of living. Is there anyone on this forum who wants to share their experience? Challenges vs Benefits? What we should prepare for? etc.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Moved here 2.5 years ago, but my husband and I are childfree. I'm an academic and was able to secure a job offer from Canada, which fast-tracked my immigration processing (4 months in total). Most folks wait a lot longer. 

If either of you have a job on the LTSSL you will get a lot more points. But if you have at least 100 points and a job offer that's about as good.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Canadian, married to a kiwi, previously lived in Europe, U.S. & (obviously) Canada. Been here almost 2.5 years. Can't say living in NZ will "expose [y]our kids to a unique way of living," but it's a nice place to live!


----------

